# New Holland Workmaster 40



## mtsheron (May 19, 2014)

Okay, looking to seriously lay down the money on a NH Workmaster 40 with a FEL from my local dealer.

What are the +'s and -'s of this little tractor?

Getting it with HST as well.

Oh BTW.............great to be here!


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Howdy mtsheron,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

The New Holland Workmaster 40 is sourced from LS, a South Korean manufacturer. You can get reviews of this tractor by searching "LS tractor reviews". Most owners seem very happy with the high quality and reasonable cost of the tractor. 

You can anticipate high parts costs for this tractor, because LS has to maintain a parts inventory on the shelf, and New Holland has to do the same. It's like a double whammy on parts markup.. New Holland compact tractors built by Shibaura (Japan) have the same problem - very expensive parts. 

Good luck and enjoy your tractor.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Harvey for the info. I will do a search of that information for sure.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

*Workmaster*

Is this the same as the "G" series listed by LS?


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

I do not know; however, on another forum a guy guessed that a NH Workmaster 40 was a 3038, which is a G series.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Harvey_W said:


> I do not know; however, on another forum a guy guessed that a NH Workmaster 40 was a 3038, which is a G series.


They do look similar and have same specs. from what I saw. Thanks.


----------

